# Another one under the belt (almost)



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

My upstairs Bathroom remodel is almost complete. I would have had the wainscoting done today, but the weather got nasty and I had to put the saws away. Anyway, here's a teaser....I will post more pictures when its all the way done.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That's looking pretty nice so far. What kind of wood are you using for the wainscoting?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> That's looking pretty nice so far. What kind of wood are you using for the wainscoting?


I believe it's Baltic pine.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks...it looked like some sort of pine, but it's often hard to tell from inside photos. The knots often give it away.

Is there any finish on the wood yet, or will you be doing that later?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

no finish yet. i was temped to stain it with a natural finish...but the boss said no. i will prime it with a good oil base to hide the knots and other imperfections, then sand and paint with white semi gloss.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

1910NE said:


> no finish yet. i was temped to stain it with a natural finish...but the boss said no. i will prime it with a good oil base to hide the knots and other imperfections, then sand and paint with white semi gloss.


Just a few minutes ago I sanded and filled a piece of cedar which I will use as trim above one of my doors.

I noticed that two knots were cracked, not uncommon with any knot. I use the DAP filler that goes on pink and dries white. It might be worth your while to do that.

It dries in nothing flat and sands just about instantly.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

shellac over the knots will stop any bleeding.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> shellac over the knots will stop any bleeding.


Yep, and I should have thought of that. Some woods don't bleed, like cedar. Some pines don't...pitch pine does...douglas fir does...hemlock doesn't...we could play this all night, couldn't we?

Baltic pine? I don't know. Maybe 191ONE can tell us...please. Is there any sign of pitch on your knots?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> Yep, and I should have thought of that. Some woods don't bleed, like cedar. Some pines don't...pitch pine does...douglas fir does...hemlock doesn't...we could play this all night, couldn't we?
> 
> Baltic pine? I don't know. Maybe 191ONE can tell us...please. Is there any sign of pitch on your knots?


no sign of pitch. there is a section of wainscoting that i put up a month or so ago, and primed with oil base (had to get it done before the radiator was re installed.) it shows no signs of knots bleeding through.....yet.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

1910NE said:


> no sign of pitch. there is a section of wainscoting that i put up a month or so ago, and primed with oil base (had to get it done before the radiator was re installed.) it shows no signs of knots bleeding through.....yet.


I think if it was going to bleed it would do it almost immediately. A month and no show, pretty sure you're OK.

Thanks very much for that.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cocobolo said:


> I think if it was going to bleed it would do it almost immediately. A month and no show, pretty sure you're OK.
> 
> Thanks very much for that.


I agree a month should be plenty of time.


----------

